# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Ademhaling en longen >  Hyperventilatie - Artikels

## Leontien

We hebben allemaal wel eens ergens last van. Vaak is het slechts een momentopname en verdwijnt de klacht snel. Hebt u echter last van een combinatie van symptomen uit de hiernavolgende lijst? Klachten waar geen aanwijsbare medische redenen voor zijn? Dan kunt u last hebben van hyperventilatie,angst/paniek.

*Algemeen Hart en vaten* 
 Vermoeidheid  Hartkloppingen 
 Prikkelbaar  Overslaan van je hart 
 Slaapproblemen  Pijn op de borst 
 Moeite met helder denken  Koude klamme handen 
 Afwezig gevoel  Transpireren 
 Moeite met praten 
 Snel vermoeid raken 

*Spieren Psyche* 
 Trillingen  Angsten 
 Stijfheid vingers handen  Ongelukkig gevoel 
 Bevende handen  Gejaagdheid 
 Dood of tintelend gevoel in vingers handen  Huilen 
 Dood of tintelend gevoel in voeten  Onwerkelijk gevoel 
 Dood of tintelend gevoel in het gezicht  Onrust 
 Tintelende tong  Depressief gevoel 
 Koude rillingen  Nervositeit 
 Slap of zwaar gevoel in je benen  Concentratiestoornissen 
 Fobieen 

*Centraal zenuwstelsel Long- en luchtwegen* 
 Hoofdpijn,band om je hoofd  Kortademigheid 
 Duizeligheid  Ademnood 
 Gevoel van flauw vallen  Ademnood - vooral 's nachts - 
 Dubbelzien  Vaak zuchten geeuwen 
 Flauw vallen  Prop in je keel 
 Lage rugpijn  Benauwdheid gevoel 
 Licht gevoel in je hoofd  Druk op de borst 
 Vaak urineren  Keelkriebels, kuchen 
 Duizeligheid bij zitten en of liggen  Frequent ademen, hijgen 
 Oorsuizingen/pieptoon  Pijnlijke ademhalingsspieren 
 Wazig zien of zwart voor de ogen 
 Nek en schouderklachten 

*Spijsvertering* 
 Opgeblazen gevoel 
 Diaree/Obstipatie 
 Pijn in de maagstreek 
 Misselijkheid 
 Winderigheid 
 Boeren/Oprispingen 
 Hikken 
 Braken 
 Droge mond 

Bron: rebio.nl

----------


## Luuss0404

*Wat is hyperventilatie?*
Hyperventilatie betekent teveel' (hyper) ademen (ventilatie). Het is een symptoom van angst, paniek, stress of oververmoeidheid. 

*Verklaring*
Bij het ademen, ademen we zuurstof in en koolstofdioxide (CO2) uit. Omdat u bij een opgejaagde ademhaling sneller uitademt, daalt de CO2-waarde in uw bloed. Uw bloed wordt minder zuur. Dit verklaart sensaties als duizeligheid.

*Zuurstoftekort?*
Een aanval van hyperventilatie is beangstigend. U hebt het gevoel dat u onvoldoende zuurstof krijgt. Het tegendeel is echter waar: u ademt méér zuurstof in dan normaal. Het is dan ook beslist uit te sluiten dat u tijdens een aanval te weinig zuurstof krijgt en stikt. 

*Flauwvallen*
Bent u bang om tijdens een hyperventilaite aanval flauw te vallen? In theorie is dat mogelijk maar komt nauwelijks voor. Hyperventilatie is namelijk primair een angstreactie. Hierdoor produceert uw lichaam ook adrenaline. Adrenaline activeert en houdt u wakker en alert. 
Regel is dat flauwvallen niet wordt veroorzaakt door hyperventilatie. Pieter Frijters ontdekte dat flauwvallen dikwijls te maken heeft met hoe u kijkt. Even simpel als revolutionair zijn de extra kijkoefeningen die hij speciaal tegen flauwvallen ontwikkelde. 

*2 soorten hyperventilatie*
Hyperventilatie doet zich globaal in twee vormen voor: 
* Acute hyperventilatie
Bij acute hyperventilatie treedt plotseling de opgejaagde ademhaling op. U krijgt een aanval. Deze vorm is het meest beangstigend. 
# Chronische hyperventilatie
Bij chronische hyperventilatie hyperventileert u voortdurend. Dit gebeurt dikwijls onopgemerkt. Naarmate u zich meer bewust wordt van uw hyperventilatie en de symptomen, wordt de kans op een hyperventilatie aanval groter. Hoe meer u er op let des te erger wordt uw probleem. Des te meer u uw ademhaling afstemt op hyperventilatie des te groter de kans dat het erger wordt. 
NB: het woord chronisch' bij chronische hyperventilatie duidt op voortdurend'. Het betekent niet dat uw klachten niet zullen overgaan. Chronische hyperventilatie is even gemakkelijk te verhelpen als acute hyperventilatie. 

*Symptomen*
Hyperventilatie is een symptoom van..
Hyperventilatie verstoort lichaamsprocessen. Met onprettige sensaties als gevolg. Hyperventilatie is zelf een symptoom van angst, paniek en stress. Naast de versnelde ademhaling produceren deze meer symptomen. Zo ontstaat er makkelijk een complexe lijn van klachten. 

*Klachten*
Bij hyperventilatie ademt u sneller dan normaal. Hierdoor ademt u in korte tijd meer zuurstof in. En teveel koolstofdioxide (CO2) weer uit. De daling van CO2 in uw bloed maakt het bloed minder zuur. Dit veroorzaakt klachten als: 
* Benauwdheid 
* Verstijfde spieren 
* Duizeligheid 
* Beklemming op de borst 
* Tintelingen (handen/ gelaat) 
* Transpiratie 
* Flauwvallen 
Deze sensaties zijn lastig, maar beslist niet schadelijk. Op een aanval volgen vaak: 
* Spierpijn (ademspieren) 
* Hoofdpijn 
* Buikkramp 
* Diarree 
* Vermoeidheid 
* Slapeloosheid 

*Angstklachten*
Een acute aanval is erg onprettig en angstwekkend. En leidt vaak tot meer angst. Of zelfs paniek. Soms ontstaan specifieke fobieën, zoals sociale fobie, agorafobie, slikvrees of ademvrees. U komt zo steeds dieper in een vicieuze cirkel. Het is dan zaak snel iets aan uw klachten te doen. 

*Symptomen uit angst en paniek*
* Versnelde hartslag 
* Sliksensaties 
* Pijn in de borst 
* Misselijkheid 
* Zweverigheid 
* Derealisatie (gevoel van onwerkelijkheid) 
* Depersonalisatie 
* Angst om controle te verliezen of gek te worden 
* Rillingen of opvliegers

*Oorzaken*
*Hyperventilatie fysiek en mentaal*
Aanhoudende fysieke en mentale belasting verstoren uw lichaamsfuncties. Deze verstoren op hun beurt uw mentale formaties. Uw geest laat het afweten. U raakt gedesoriënteerd en uw lichaam reageert daar op. Zoals met transpiratie, hartkloppingen, maar ook een verschijnsel als hyperventilatie. 

*Pavlov effect*
Hebteen specifieke angst voor iets? Dan overvalt hyperventilatie u meteen wanneer u met die angst wordt geconfronteerd. In uw mind is die specifieke situatie opgeslagen als iets bedreigends: pavlov effect. Vormen van specifieke angsten zijn: hoogtevrees, claustrofobie, sociale angst, agorafobie, etc. De stimulus is dan de paniek die u ervaart. 

*Zorgen en piekeren*
Op aanhoudend zorgen, bijv. om relatie, gezin of een ingrijpende gebeurtenis, zoals een ziekte of een sterfgeval in uw directe kring, reageert men makkelijk met klachten als hyperventilatie. Ook zakelijke ongerustheid in periodes van recessie veroorzaken hyperventilatie. 

*Oververmoeidheid*
Wanneer u roofbouw pleegt op lichaam, protesteert uw lichaam. Het geeft u een seintje gas terug te nemen. Een ongezonde levenstijl, weinig lichaamsbeweging, en/ of het ontbreken van ontspanning en plezier maken u fysiek en mentaal minder weerbaar. Het is dan dat hyperventilatie, maar ook angstklachten in het algemeen makkelijk toeslaan. 

*Angst en paniek*
Hyperventilatie is bij angst, paniek en depressiviteit een algemene klacht. Bij dit soort verstoringen vernauwt zich uw bewustzijn. U mist het vermogen om zaken in een gezond perspectief te plaatsen. Wanneer een reactie als hyperventilatie u weer overvalt, wordt u nóg angstiger. U belandt in een vicieuze cirkel waaruit u zich moeilijk onttrekt. 

*Interventie*
Een opgejaagde ademhaling is dus altijd een reactie. Waarbij innerlijke factoren, zoals de bewustzijnsvernauwing bij angst en paniek, vaak de directe aanleiding zijn. Een goede interventie bestrijdt niet het symptoom, maar dringt direct tot de kern van het probleem.

Bron; allesoverhyperventilatie.nl

----------


## Luuss0404

Vervolg

*Ademhalingsoefeningen en de gevaren*
Nederland is losgeslagen
Althans, wanneer het gaat om ademhalen. Op Internet zien we de meest vreemde ademhalings therapieën. 

*Ademhalingstherapie*
Een tegenstander van ademhalingstherapie is angst- en burnout deskundige Pieter Frijters. Hij waarschuwt al jaren tegen de zin en onzin over ademhalingstherapie. Op zijn site gaat hij uitvoerig in op de gevaren van ademhalingstherapie. 

*Stottertherapie*
Er is een stottertherapie waar mensen leren om met een ademhalingssteun te spreken. Principe is eerst inademen, de zijkant van de buik tot aan het onderste gedeelte van de ribben uitzetten. 
Vervolgens eerst de zin bedenken die je wilt zeggen en vervolgens de zin uitspreken door je uitademing rustig te reguleren. Vreselijk om naar te luisteren omdat het zo onnatuurlijk klinkt. 
Niemand leert op deze wijze natuurlijk en boeiend te spreken. Immers geen zinnige spreker zal tijdens het spreken eerst een zin bedenken en met een ademhalingssteun gaan spreken. 

*Chronische hyperventilatie*
Op Internet is een therapie die er kortweg op neer komt om uw ademhaling steeds langer in te houden. Prachtig bedacht maar de bedenker heeft zich nooit gerealiseerd dat hyperventilatie geen probleem op zich is maar juist een symptoom van iets anders:
meestal stress of angst. 

*Charlatans?*
Ademhalingsoefeningen tegen ongelukkig voelen en tegen diaree > 
Oordeel zelf: ademhalingsoefeningen tegen allerlei kwalen: hoofdpijn, migraine, trillen, prikkelbaarheid, huilen, diaree, wazig zien, dubbel zien, stress, droge mond, ongelukkig gevoel, hartkloppingen, angst, braken, zwabberbenen enz. 

*Foute boel*
Mensen die dagelijks op hun ademhaling letten gaat het niet goed. De buitenwereld dringt nauwelijks nog door en de aandacht wordt naar binnen gericht. Terwijl de aandacht juist naar buiten hoort te gaan wil iemand zich goed voelen. 

*Gevaar van ademhalingsoefeningen*
Een bepaalde ademhaling tijdens yoga, sport, tai chi, chi kung, zen is prima. Het is verstandig om buiten yoga of sport, niet op dezelfde manier te ademen. Uw hele zenuwstelsel kan van slag raken. Mensen die zich ooit ademhalingsoefeningen hebben laten aanpraten om van een fobie af te komen weten dat. Meestal wordt het erger.
Er zijn mensen die compleet gek werden van ademhalingsoefeningen. Vreselijk om dat mee te maken. 

*De waarheid*
Voor zover bekend is er geen of nauwelijks wetenschappelijk onderzoek over ademhalen. Er is wel ooit onderzoek gedaan bij dieren. Dieren werden mechanisch geprikkeld om volgens de populaire buikademhaling te ademen. Het gevolg: ze gingen er aan dood. 
Wanneer u gespannen bent zult u anders ademhalen dan wanneer u ontspannen bent. Logisch. De oorzaak van uw gespannenheid is hoe u met bepaalde dingen omgaat. Ademhalingsoefeningen geven geen oplossing. Meestal wel meer problemen. 

*Ademhalingsoefeningen: Yoga*
Al meer dan zestig jaar wordt geschreven over ademhalingsoefeningen. Vooral vanuit Yoga werd veel aandacht gegeven aan het belang van een goede buikademhaling. Tijdens ademhalen adem je Prana in, een soort levensenergie. Yoga oefeningen? Prima. In het dagelijkse leven aandacht aan uw ademhaling loslaten. 

*Ademhalen doe je continu*
De gedachte hierachter lijkt logisch. Ademhalen doe je continu en dan is het wel zaak om dat heel goed te doen. Het is waar dat het gezond is om zuivere lucht in te ademen. Kunt u op deze wereld nog een plek vinden waar de luchtkwaliteit zuiver is? Adem dan zoveel mogelijk van die zuivere lucht wilt in. Let niet op je ademhaling. 

*Buikademhaling, of..?*
Of dat nou een diepe buikademhaling moet zijn of een meer oppervlakkige ademhaling? Niemand heeft gelijk. Er bestaat doodeenvoudig geen ideale ademhaling als alleen die ademhaling waar je niet bij nadenkt. 
Geen dier op de hele wereld zal nadenken over ademhaling. Ook nog nooit gehoord over een dier met hyperventilatie. Het zijn alleen mensen die dat kunnen verzinnen. Een aantal zogenaamde ideale ademhalingen op een rij. 

*Ademhalingsoefeningen: Tai Chi*
Vanuit het Tai Chi is er een stroming die het heeft over voor-geboortelijke ademhaling. De buik intrekken bij het inademen en de buik uitzetten bij het uitademen. Prana wordt hier Chi genoemd. Het is van belang om de buik altijd wat aangespannen te houden.
Overigens prima als oefening, maar de kans dat je hele zenuwstelsel volledig vastloopt, is groot wanneer je zo de hele dag probeert te ademen. 

*Zen boogschieten*
In Zen boogschieten wordt een ademhalingsoefening aangeleerd die het mogelijk maakt om met minimale inspanning een boog (lees pijl en boog) op spanning te krijgen. Op louter spierkracht krijgen de meeste mensen een dergelijke boog niet op spanning. Voor het uittrekken van de boog werkt de ademhaling als een soort hydraulische pomp. De hele dag op diezelfde manier ademen, is niet aan te bevelen. 

*Ademhaling: straaljagerpiloten*
Straaljagerpiloten leren een bepaalde manier van pompend en persend ademhalen om de G krachten aan te kunnen. Het bloed wordt met de ademhaling naar beneden geperst. Zou de piloot dat niet doen kan hij bewusteloos raken. Geen enkele piloot zal het wagen om dezelfde ademhaling tijdens het normale leven toe te passen. Hij zou het waarschijnlijk niet overleven. 

*Ademhalingsoefeningen: Chi Kung*
Chi Kung ademhaling is er op vele manieren. Er zijn zoveel vormen en bijna evenveel manieren van ademhalen. Feit is dat bepaalde oefeningen gemakkelijker gaan met een bepaalde ademhaling. De ademhaling wordt als een vorm van hydraulica ingezet. 
Ook wordt de ademhaling gebruikt om Chi naar bepaalde plaatsen in het lichaam te brengen om die gezonder te maken. 

*Ademalingsoefening: onder water blijven*
Er is een bepaalde ademhaling te leren om enkele minuten onder water te blijven. Kost heel veel tijd om dat te oefenen. Soms jaren. In het dagelijkse leven is deze ademtechniek niet aan te bevelen. 

*Ademhalingsoefeningen: operazangers*
Er is een Westerse invalshoek voor operazangers. Het gebruiken van een ademhalingssteun tijdens het zingen. De uitademing en daarmee ook de stem is daardoor beter te sturen. 
De Oosterse invalshoek voor klassieke zangers is echter weer een heel diepe buikademhaling zonder ademhalingssteun. Beter voor de stem zo wordt geredeneerd. 

*Ademhalingsoefeningen: hartcoherentie*
Dan is er nog hartcoherentie ademhaling. Een ademhaling waarmee je hartritme coherent wordt. Betekent zoveel als dat het hartrite regelmatig onregelmatig hoort te zijn. Wordt hartcoherentie bereikt is er geen stress en komt het hart tot rust. Zo is de gedachtengang hierachter. 
Je ademt, in gedachte via het hart, langzaam en diep in en vervolgens even langzaam en diep uit. Feit is dat het veel inspanning kost. Je niet continu met hartcoherentie apparatuur kunt rondlopen en vrijwel niemand het een uur kan volhouden. 

*Handige tips*
*Zakje blazen tegen hyperventilatie*
Tijdens een hyperventilatieaanval verlaat sneller meer CO2 uw lichaam dan normaal. Dat veroorzaakt enkele van de akelige symptomen die u ervaart. Het kan verlichting geven in een papieren zak te blazen en de lucht terug in te ademen. Zo gaat u een snelle daling van uw CO2 waarde wat tegen.

*Afleiding zoeken*
Béter is het de sensaties te negeren. Uw ademhaling volgt uw aandacht. Hoe meer aandacht op uw probleem, hoe wezenlijker deze wordt en hierop reageert uw ademhaling. Wanneer u de aandacht afleidt, zal een aanval in de regel veel korter duren.

*Tellen tot 9*
Wanneer u écht in een panische toestand verkeert, is de volgende tip effectief. Telt u, hardop of in gedachten, als volgt tot negen: 1, 2, 3, 4, 5, 6, 7 achter elkaar in één toonhoogte. Bij 8 gaat u in stem omhoog, dan neemt u een korte pauze en u eindigt met 9 in een lage toon. Deze manier van tellen kalmeert uw zenuwstelsel.

*Ademhalingstherapie*
Aandacht besteden uw ademhaling kan erger veroorzaken. Het leidt niet zelden tot ademhalingsvrees of andere angsten. Ademhalingstherapie bij hyperventilatie is achterhaald en het is beter een andere oplossing te zoeken.

*Zoek hulp*
Beter is het dus niet in te grijpen in het autonome systeem van uw lichaam. Met uw ademhaling is, zoals opgemerkt, niets mis. Zinvoller is het de directe oorzaak van uw hyperventilatieklachten te pakken.
Er zijn adequate interventies voorhanden. Zie Behandeling. 

Bron; allesoverhyperventilatie.nl

----------


## Luuss0404

Vervolg

*Behandeling*
*Interventie bij hyperventilatie*
Met de juiste aanpak en een goede therapeut zult u na enkele sessies positieve verbeteringen bemerken. Hyperventilatie is gewoon
snel en adequaat op te lossen.

*Oplossing van hyperventilatie*
Dé aanpak met de meest opzienbarende resultaten is
Mind Tuning. Veel besproken in tijdschriften, op TV en andere media. Mind Tuning gaat uit van het snelle leervermogen van de menselijke geest en de fysieke respons daarop. Ook bij MindWatchers werken gecertificeerde Topcoaches op basis van de Mind Tuning-methodiek. Je kunt ook gewoon googelen op hyperventilatie en dan vindt je honderden hulpverleners. U heeft ze allemaal bij elkaar.

*Boeken*
Het boek 'Van Fobie naar Vrijheid', is terecht een bestseller. Het is het beste boek dat ooit is geschreven over angsten. Alles wat je zelf kunt doen tegen hyperventilatie staat er in beschreven. 

*Ademhalingstherapie*
Er bestaan veel hulp- en zelfhulpprogramma's voor hyperventilatie. Meestal zijn deze gericht op de ademhaling. Dat lijkt logisch, maar wordt sterk afgeraden. Hyperventilatie kan omslaan in ademhalingsangst en is een van de moeilijkst op te lossen angsten.

*Fabel*
Let op: het is een fabel dat hyperventilatie wordt veroorzaakt door verkeerde ademhaling. Hyperventilatie is het gevolg van tunnel-denken, stress, burn-out, angst en paniek.

*Achterhaalde therapie* 
Als interventie bij hyperventilatie is ademhalingstherapie achterhaald. Ademhalingstherapie werkt contraproductief bij angstgerelateerde klachten. U loopt groot risico dat de klachten erger worden'. zie ook: ademhalingsoefeningen en de gevaren.

*Medicatie*
Er is geen pil tegen hyperventilatie. Helaas wordt nog steeds door
een aantal artsen antidepressiva voorgeschreven tegen hyperventilatie. Iedere arts kan je vertellen dat het middel je niet kan genezen. Kalmerende middelen, tranquillizers of antidepressiva maken je afhankelijk en hebben de nodige bijwerkingen (zoals angst en neerslachtigheid(?!)).

*Cognitieve gedragstherapie*
Deze therapievorm is bij psychologen populair. Een veel toegepast onderdeel is exposure. De confrontatie aangaan met waar u bang voor bent. Er zijn mensen bij wie dit geholpen heeft. De resultaten zijn sterk afhankelijk van de kwaliteiten van de therapeut. Duurt het langer dan 4 sessies dan bent u niet in deskundige handen. 

Bron; allesoverhyperventilatie.nl


*Eerste Hulp Tips Bij Hyperventilatie*
*Hyperventilatie*
Hyperventilatie is niet gemakkelijk te herkennen en kan worden verward met andere aandoeningen. Deze aandoeningen behandelen als hyperventilatie kan ernstige consequenties hebben. Pas daarom de technieken enkel toe als je zeker bent dat het gaat over hyperventilatie.

*Wat stel je vast?*
* Vaak angst of onrust
* Benauwd of draaierig gevoel en hartkloppingen
* Soms tintelingen in de vingers en om de mond
* Als de aanval langer duurt, kunnen de vingers en tenen verkrampen

*Wat doe je?*
* Breng het slachtoffer naar een rustige plek als dat mogelijk is
* Vraag het slachtoffer om langzaam en rustig in en uit te ademen
* Stel aan het slachtoffer voor om in een zak te blazen als hij zijn ademhaling niet onder controle krijgt
* Pas deze technieken enkel toe als het slachtoffer dit toelaat en als je zeker bent dat het gaat over hyperventilatie
* Blijf bij het slachtoffer tot hij weer normaal ademt
* Bel 112 of een arts als de hyperventilatie aanhoudt

Bron; 1ehulp.nu

----------


## MrjOln

ik heb van mijn dokter relaxatietherapie en ademhalingsoefeningen voorgeschreven gekregen om rustiger te leren ademen omdat ik steeds draaierig ben in mijn hoofd en steken heb op men borst enzo... volgendde week start ik er mee...ik ben al heel mijn leven een 'lucht' slikker... en ik adem enkel oppervakkig, wat mij zelf opvalt, en soms moet ik echt zuchten om lucht te kunnen nemen... ik ben steeds gestressed (door wat er 2 jaar geleden gebeurd is..) ik kan het niet van mij af zetten... ben steeds bang... maar ik heb het gevoel dat ik misschien die sessies kan gebruiken om mij eventjes te proberen ontspannen? of heb ik het mis? want als ik de uitleg hierboven allemaal las is het eigen lijk niet zo positief om die oefeningen te doen als het toch niet helpt...

----------

